# Will this work?



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

The biggest .... What?

Generator? NO! Not unless you want to burn it out. You can not draw more that it produces. Something will burn!
Is their no power near by? 12 guage extention cord.

I bet the water company has a generator big enough! They want the bees gone, you need to use their generator.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I was looking for an inverter to use. Sorry I did not make myself clear on that....I got one ordered, though. It is plenty big....The water company's only generator is bolted to a concrete slab, so that was out of the question. We went to see the meter box, and it is full of comb . It will be a messy job...LOL


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I think I have a generator in line for this evening. If that works out, we'll go for the hive then. I'll spend today getting all the things together that I'll need. A deep brood ought to do it, along with wired frames and rubber bands for the comb. It has already worked once, so there's no reason we can't succeed again. This time, I won't let my wife get in there and hog all the fun---yuk yuk
LtlWilli


----------

